# How to play full screen in Linux under Wine? -- SOLVED



## HTC (Sep 4, 2017)

I managed to install an run Grim Dawn in Ubuntu but, even though the game "says full screen", it's actually in a window, which would not be so bad except it *cuts off part of the screen: bottom and right sides*. Lower resolutions don't suffer as much but they still suffer, specially on the right side.

Can't seem to install my monitor in Linux either: detects it as "Goldstar 27 inch monitor". I suspect this is the reason why i can only get 4K (my desktop resolution), 1600/1200 and lower resolutions: no resolutions in between, which i find quite weird,

I'm still a noob with Linux so i've been unable to fix this myself. I suspect it's an issue with Wine config but it could be something else.

EDIT

I followed the instructions on this page to install the game. I can't see the exit button and can only see until just after the oil lamp, on the right side  (2nd pic of that page).


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2017)

There may be a Wine setting to allow applications to go into full screen mode. Is it the machine in your specs with the 480? If so, are you running AMDGPU (stock,) or AMDGPU-Pro (AMD's)?

Edit: Hmmm, not explicitly. How about those other settings about letting the WM control the window?


----------



## HTC (Sep 4, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> There may be a Wine setting to allow applications to go into full screen mode. Is it the machine in your specs with the 480? If so, are you running AMDGPU (stock,) or AMDGPU-Pro (AMD's)?



It's the machine in my specs, yes.

Using the latest AMDGPU-Pro.

Haven't a clue about configuring Wine: i just followed the instructions (edited the OP with the link + some info).


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2017)

HTC said:


> Using the latest AMDGPU-Pro.


I suggest switching to the HWE stack and using either oibaf (which is what I'm currently using and a little more bleeding edge) or padoka (which I used to use and is slightly less bleeding edge) and sticking with regular AMDGPU provided by those PPAs which is what I'm doing with my 390. That gets you the 4.10 kernel and bleeding edge amdgpu and mesa. That also gets you Gallium 9 for DX9 apps, if that's important to you. All in all, I've had far better experiences going this route than using AMDGPU-Pro.

Edit: I would like to just add that I've been using Ubuntu exclusively for at least a half and a half at this point and this is where I've ended up so far.

Edit 2: The 4.10 kernel was more for my benefit since the flag for enabling CIK devices to use AMDGPU was enabled when the kernel was built but, if it works, you should use it.


----------



## HTC (Sep 4, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> *I suggest switching to the HWE stack and using either oibaf (which is what I'm currently using and a little more bleeding edge) or padoka *(which I used to use and is slightly less bleeding edge) and sticking with regular AMDGPU provided by those PPAs which is what I'm doing with my 390. That gets you the 4.10 kernel and bleeding edge amdgpu and mesa. That also gets you Gallium 9 for DX9 apps, if that's important to you. All in all, I've had far better experiences going this route than using AMDGPU-Pro.
> 
> Edit: I would like to just add that I've been using Ubuntu exclusively for at least a half and a half at this point and this is where I've ended up so far.



Never heard of any of those before but will try them out when i return from work.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2017)

Ubuntu only releases stable releases of things like amdgpu and mesa. The bleeding edge code has, in many cases, performed far better than the PRO driver. A lot has been happening lately with the newer kernels, mesa, and llvm that improve performance.

Check this review out: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdgpu-1730-radeonsi&num=2

I'm not running the 4.13 kernel but, those two PPAs both use mesa git builds.


----------



## HTC (Sep 4, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Ubuntu only releases stable releases of things like amdgpu and mesa. The bleeding edge code has, in many cases, performed far better than the PRO driver. A lot has been happening lately with the newer kernels, mesa, and llvm that improve performance.
> 
> Check this review out: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdgpu-1730-radeonsi&num=2
> 
> I'm not running the 4.13 kernel but, those two PPAs both use mesa git builds.



Stupid questions: what do i need to do to try the programs you suggested earlier? Do i need to uninstall anything and, if so, how do i go about doing it?

EDIT

I have just over 1 month's experience with Linux. Until last week, i didn't know that i could just re-load another kernel in the GRUB menu if the current one got borked so, when that happened (and it did quite a few times), i re-installed Ubuntu from scratch (erased the HDD).


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 4, 2017)

HTC said:


> Stupid questions: what do i need to do to try the programs you suggested earlier? Do i need to uninstall anything and, if so, how do i go about doing it?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I have just over 1 month's experience with Linux. Until last week, i didn't know that i could just re-load another kernel in the GRUB menu if the current one got borked so, when that happened (and it did quite a few times), i re-installed Ubuntu from scratch (erased the HDD).


I would start with the HWE stack and oibaf. As you said yourself, if a kernel doesn't work, just use the old one. The latest kernel for me does weird things to my GPU's clock speeds and the bleeding edge 4.13 doesn't have the CIK flag enabled for amdgpu on GCN 1.1 like the HWE kernel does so, once again, using an older kernel.

The best thing about Linux is that if you know what you're doing, you can almost always get out of it unless you did something horribly wrong. I've never installed something that broke the system where I couldn't get back out of it.

Edit: I also was using Linux based machines for things like servers far earlier than using it as my sole desktop. I dual booted for years before choosing to ditch Windows 10 after several borked update attempts that bricked the installation.


----------



## HTC (Sep 5, 2017)

When starting the PC, i chose an earlier kernel (4.10.0.32.36).

- tried to install HWE but it says i already have it
- tried to install oibaf but it says i have unmet dependencies:



> libgl1-mesa-dri : Depends: libdrm-amdgpu1 (>= 2.4.83+git1708311830.05a830~gd~x) but 2.4.82+git20170823.99d3f825-0ubuntu0ricotz~16.04.1 is to be installed
> libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 : Depends: libdrm-amdgpu1:i386 (>= 2.4.83+git1708311830.05a830~gd~x) but 2.4.82+git20170823.99d3f825-0ubuntu0ricotz~16.04.1 is to be installed
> mesa-vdpau-drivers : Depends: libdrm-amdgpu1 (>= 2.4.83+git1708311830.05a830~gd~x) but 2.4.82+git20170823.99d3f825-0ubuntu0ricotz~16.04.1 is to be installed
> Depends: libomxil-bellagio0 but it is not going to be installed
> ...



"sudo apt-get -f install" didn't fix it.

What am i doing wrong?


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 5, 2017)

Did you uninstall AMDGPU-PRO first?


----------



## HTC (Sep 5, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> Did you uninstall AMDGPU-PRO first?



No.

Tried to remove with Synaptic Package Manager and got this:



> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
> E: Unable to lock the download directory


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 5, 2017)

AMDGPU-PRO adds an script for uninstalling, as it is not part of the distro ecosystem, it has it's own way of doing things.
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx

"amdgpu-pro-uninstall" from the terminal should eliminate it.


----------



## HTC (Sep 5, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> AMDGPU-PRO adds an script for uninstalling, as it is not part of the distro ecosystem, it has it's own way of doing things.
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
> 
> "amdgpu-pro-uninstall" from the terminal should eliminate it.



Got this:


> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
> ...



It's proving difficult ...


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 5, 2017)

Mmm, force uninstall those amdgpu packages can be the solution, but can also break the system. This is why I hate AMD drivers.
Did you add one of the previously posted PPAs? Maybe you can't perform the upgrades because you are not first with the default repositories for mesa.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 6, 2017)

"amdgpu-pro-uninstall" is the way to get rid of it. The PPAs shouldn't have an impact though. I would take apt's suggestion and try running

```
apt-get -f install
```

It's likely that AMDGPU-Pro installs its own version of some of these libraries or a prior attempt to remove stuff directly from aptitude failed. With that said, *never ever try to upgrade or remove AMDGPU-Pro with aptitude directly. Always do clean installs after running "amdgpu-pro-uninstall". Even doing a clean install with AMDGPU-Pro already installed will force an uninstall prior to installation.
*


GoldenX said:


> Mmm, force uninstall those amdgpu packages can be the solution, but can also break the system. This is why I hate AMD drivers.
> Did you add one of the previously posted PPAs? Maybe you can't perform the upgrades because you are not first with the default repositories for mesa.


It should be able to figure out what the old version is though but, it's likely that the "amdgpu-pro-uninstall" script handles that for you.

Edit: @HTC, you didn't install *both* of the PPAs, did you?


----------



## HTC (Sep 6, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Edit: @HTC, *you didn't install both of the PPAs, did you?*



I did ... told you i was a Linux noob ...


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 6, 2017)

That's the problem. You have 3 different 3d libraries fighting. Search how to purge PPAs, it's easy.

PPAs are small repositories that add/change system components/packages with a different version for any reason, if you don't want the stock (old) mesa, you use one of the PPAs to change it to a newer version, or a version compiled with more options. You have to check that you don't step over other PPAs when you add aa new one, or you will have conflicts in the package manager like now. It's always recommended to have as few as possible.
On top of that you have the ugly AMDGPU-PRO driver, doing things it's way.


----------



## HTC (Sep 8, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> That's the problem. You have 3 different 3d libraries fighting. Search how to purge PPAs, it's easy.
> 
> PPAs are small repositories that add/change system components/packages with a different version for any reason, if you don't want the stock (old) mesa, you use one of the PPAs to change it to a newer version, or a version compiled with more options. You have to check that you don't step over other PPAs when you add aa new one, or you will have conflicts in the package manager like now. It's always recommended to have as few as possible.
> On top of that you have the ugly AMDGPU-PRO driver, doing things it's way.



I fixed it by ... re-installing Ubuntu ... so that issue is now resolved. VLC is now crashing often, unlike before installing Wine + Grim Dawn so i must have messed somewhere.

OTOH, i still can't play full screen ...

Took a screenie but it's PNG and 11.5 MB ... kinda big:



Spoiler: HUGE pic



http://oi66.tinypic.com/2s14qo9.jpg



As you can see, it cuts part of the screen from both bottom as well as right side.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 8, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> That's the problem. You have 3 different 3d libraries fighting. Search how to purge PPAs, it's easy.
> 
> PPAs are small repositories that add/change system components/packages with a different version for any reason, if you don't want the stock (old) mesa, you use one of the PPAs to change it to a newer version, or a version compiled with more options. You have to check that you don't step over other PPAs when you add aa new one, or you will have conflicts in the package manager like now. It's always recommended to have as few as possible.
> On top of that you have the ugly AMDGPU-PRO driver, doing things it's way.


Both Padoka and oibaf says on their PPA pages how to purge them:

```
$ sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
```


```
$ sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:paulo-miguel-dias/mesa
```

Simply put, you can't even use both Padoka PPAs at once, you must choose only one at once and must purge the PPA prior to installing a different one.

As for:


HTC said:


> OTOH, i still can't play full screen ...


Did you come across this yet?
https://askubuntu.com/questions/135663/unity-shows-through-games?rq=1


----------



## HTC (Sep 8, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Both Padoka and oibaf says on their PPA pages how to purge them:
> 
> ```
> $ sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
> ...



I didn't even install AMDGPU-pro this time: went straight for HWE and oibaf, after Ubuntu re-install.

Hadn't seen it, no: thanks for the tips!

Will test this when i come from work tonight.


----------



## HTC (Sep 16, 2017)

UPDATE:

Took a while for me to test this because something came up and i haven't been playing @ all.

Didn't work. If i select 1440p fullscreen, i end up with a window ... instead of fullscreen. @ least like this it shows the whole image, instead of having a portion of it cut off.

I figure i messed up when i installed the programs so i'll re-install Ubuntu again when i have the time (which i don't, atm).

EDIT

Turns out it doesn't show the whole image, like i thought, but it does show more: cut's less of it.


----------



## HTC (Sep 18, 2017)

So i re-installed Ubuntu and did the following, so far:

- installed thunderbird
- installed Solaar, for my mouse
- installed Ukuu for ease of installing / removing kernel builds
- installed kernel 4.13
- configured system settings to my liking
- installed all updates available under "System Settings" - "Details"

That's it, so far.

I figure i messed up with previous Ubuntu install by installing stuff in the wrong order, or didn't remove something i was supposed to before installing the required programs.

Can someone walk me through the proper order of necessary PPAs / programs to install in order to be able to play this game properly?

My install currently has these graphics:


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 19, 2017)

you have 3 options, the safest one is to use the current mesa stack, preinstalled with Ubuntu, the next safe option is to use the official mesa Stable PPA (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ubuntu/updates), next at the bleeding edge, the oibaf PPA that I'm currently using (https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers/), or the padoka PPA, they offer the same functionality, but I think padoka is less stable.
If you want to use one of those PPAs to have better performance, install only one with the "add-apt-repository" command in their instructions, then an "apt update" and finally "apt upgrade", after installation, restart.
AMDGPU-PRO is an option if you need optimized profiles for professional applications, or if you plan to run the Wii U emulator on Wine, I would not recommend it for OpenGL games, maybe only for Vulkan ones, like DOTA 2.

Nice call using the latest kernel on a Ryzen.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 20, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> they offer the same functionality, but I think padoka is less stable.


I've found oibaf to be more bleeding edge; newer versions than padoka. I haven't witnessed one being more or less stable than the other.


GoldenX said:


> AMDGPU-PRO is an option if you need optimized profiles for professional applications


AMDGPU-Pro is AMD's hybrid stack. It has some AMD specific features baked in for professional apps but, it's not just that because it uses closed source extensions for things like OpenGL 4.5 and Vulkan. Trouble is that I've found AMDGPU alone using bleeding edge mesa with the hwe edge kernel to offer far better performance, at least on my 390 and that mesa at this point has 4.5 implemented so, unless you only care about Vulkan and nothing else, these isn't really a good reason to use AMDGPU-Pro at this point.

```
$ glxinfo  | grep OpenGL
OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series (HAWAII / DRM 3.10.0 / 4.11.0-14-generic, LLVM 5.0.0)
OpenGL core profile version string: 4.5 (Core Profile) Mesa 17.3.0-devel
OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.50
OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)
OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile
OpenGL core profile extensions:
OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 17.3.0-devel
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30
OpenGL context flags: (none)
OpenGL extensions:
OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.1 Mesa 17.3.0-devel
OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 3.10
OpenGL ES profile extensions:
```



HTC said:


> - installed kernel 4.13


I tried installing 4.13 from mainline but, it caused the kernel to perform poorly and peg a single CPU thread 100% all the time so, I just use hwe edge which is 4.11.

```
$ uname -a
Linux Kratos 4.11.0-14-generic #20~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 9 09:06:22 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```


----------



## HTC (Oct 14, 2017)

UPDATE

After several Ubuntu re-installs and some tinkering, i still haven't been able to run @ fullscreen without the image being cut in the bottom as well as right side.

There's a positive, though: now when i select the 2nd max resolution available (since the 1st one get's cut bottom + right side) it doesn't cut the bottom like it used to so it's better. I'd still prefer for it to be proper fullscreen but it's indeed better. Unfortunately, there's also a negative: somethings are invisible (or very close to it). I found this that says how to correct it ... but i don't know how to apply it ...

Currently with Kernel 4.13.0, oibaf, wine 2.18 staging with CSMT enabled.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 14, 2017)

You have to create a key inside wine's regedit, open in with just "wine regedit" in the terminal.

I think your full screen problems are Unity's fault (the desktop that comes with Ubuntu), maybe you should try other desktops, xfce or Mate  for example.


----------



## HTC (Oct 14, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> You have to create a key inside wine's regedit, open in with just "wine regedit" in the terminal.
> 
> I think your full screen problems are Unity's fault (the desktop that comes with Ubuntu), *maybe you should try other desktops*, xfce or Mate  for example.



Other desktops?????


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 14, 2017)

This is Linux, baby. You don't like the desktop environment? You change it.
The "best" ones are Gnome (it's going to be the default one in the next Ubuntu version), KDE in Kubuntu, xfce in Xubuntu, Mate (this one is a fork of the old Gnome 2, argentinian, my current one) and LXDE in Lubuntu.
Try them in a virtual machine or another computer, Unity is officially dead so it can help to see the alternatives. I don't recommend it but you can also install them and change them in the login screen, sudo apt install gnome-shell or something similar, problem is you will get in a testing frenzy and bloat the instalation.


----------



## Regeneration (Oct 14, 2017)

Try unchecking "Allow the window manager to control the windows" in winecfg.


----------



## m0nt3 (Oct 14, 2017)

I would also open winecfg (you caa run form terminal or probably launch it from the ubuntu menu) and make sure
"emulate a virtual desktop" is not enabled. It is under the graphics tab. I also recommend padoka stable, which uses the current stable branch of mesa, as git tends to have regressions and breakages (although not always it certainly happens, this can be seen at phoronix benchmarks recently where several game benchmarks failed to run). Padoka Stable. Also, for wine gaming, with the open source drivers, like padoka, I would recommend  wine-nine. For instance, in Diablo 3, I was getting double the fps of my friend with same Ryzen 7 1700 only he has a GTX 1080 and I have an RX 480. The difference can be quite drastic, but it is only for DX9 games.


----------



## HTC (Oct 15, 2017)

I'll try @Regeneration 's suggestion 1st. The guide for Grim Dawn's install specifically states that i should leave that on, though it also states "allow the window manager to control the window" should also be checked. Will test both, just in case, but not @ the same time.

Both Oibaf and Padoka seem to break VLC (or is it the other way around?) but, with Padoka, it's more severe, or so it seems.

@m0nt3 : Wine 2.18 also seems to enable the usage of CSMT.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 15, 2017)

CSMT is great for DX10/11 and OpenGL games, but gallium nine is the best at DX9 games, use it if you can, you need to use wine-staging-nine for that, and not use AMDGPU-PRO.


----------



## HTC (Oct 15, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> CSMT is great for DX10/11 and OpenGL games, but gallium nine is the best at DX9 games, use it if you can, you need to use wine-staging-nine for that, and not use AMDGPU-PRO.



Ever since i learned about oibaf and Padoka, i never installed AMDGPU-Pro again.

@Regeneration and @m0nt3 : those suggestions i mentioned i was gonna try in post #31 don't work  Also tested them @ the same time but also don't work


----------



## pcwizzy37 (Oct 15, 2017)

I'd recommend XFCE desktop environment, and Manjaro Linux, as XFCE is light, and vastly more customizable and compatible, and Manjaro is based on Arch, so it's a rolling release, which is way better than any *buntu distribution.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 15, 2017)

True, you always have the latest, and if that is not enough yo can use the AUR.
Steam requires following the Arch wiki, thou, only *buntu works out of the box.


----------



## HTC (Oct 16, 2017)

UPDATE

I asked in "AskUbuntu" about this and it turns out @m0nt3 was right after all. It just so happens that i was changing the winecfg settings of the *WRONG* winecfg, which is why it wasn't working ... DUH ...

Just tried it and finally, *FINALLY* it's in full screen!!!!!

Thanks all for the help!


----------

